# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen anti-depressiva

## Antonie67

Beste mensen,

Ik zou graag ervaringen uitwisselen met mensen die ook zijn begonnen met het afbouwen van hun anti-depressiva. Ik gebruik het al meer dan 8 jaren en heb verschillende keren geprobeerd te stoppen maar iedere keer had ik zo'n last van afkickverschijnselen dat ik er weer mee begon. Momenteel is het me tot 37,5 mg gelukt om af te bouwen en dit gaat redelijk goed. De laatste stap van iets naar niets wordt lastig maar ik wil het doorzetten. Ik weet namelijk helemaal niet of de medicijnen nog wel iets voor me doen en ik krijg steeds meer het gevoel dat ik de laatste jaren Efexor gebruik omdat ik de afkickverschijnselen niet kan verdragen. Daar zijn ze dacht ik niet voor bedoeld. Bij hogere doseringen voel ik me heel vlak en dat is ook geen leven. Wie heeft er ook ervaring met afbouwen? Zou graag wat verhalen willen lezen. Bedankt. Antonie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie67,

Elders op de site staan ervaringen over afbouwen hier een paar links;
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=809
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4062
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5094 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4824
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=776
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=612
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=6159
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2567
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=7088
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=8489
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5093 

Dit zijn allemaal onderwerpen binnen Antidepressiva die gaan over stoppen met een antidepressiva. Ik hoop dat je tussen deze posts vind wat je zoekt, anders laat het maar weten!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo Luuss,

Hartelijk bedankt voor je bericht. Ik ga de topics doorlezen. hartelijke groet Antonie...

----------


## dotito

Hallo Antoni,

ik heb door omstandigheden ook een paar jaar AD gebruikt,in begin was dat niet zo makkelijk om het af te bouwen.maar je moet het vooral rustig en gecondroleerd afbouwen.wat ik je als raad kan geven je kan altijd je medicatie halveren als dat gaat,en dan zo om de drie dagen weer een stukje afdoen begrijp je.ale zo heb ik dat gedaan en ik me gelukt.maar iedereen reageert natuurlijk anders op de ontwenning.het is ook zo dat de dokter dit ook zo tegen mij heeft gezegd.ik zou in ieder geval niet te vlug afbouwen anders zou je mischien een terugval kunnen krijgen.
groetjes dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

Graag gedaan voor het posten van de links, ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!
Iedereen reageert anders op het afbouwen, misschien heb je een advies gekregen van jou behandelaar? Wat ik vooral hier gelezen heb is dat het beter is om langzaam af te bouwen, dan heb je minder last van afkickverschijnselen. Heel veel succes! Laat ons weten hoe het gaat wil je?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,
Het allerbeste en meest logische advies is, langzaam langzamer langzaamst.
Ik zelf benn seroxat (paroxitine) af aan het bouwen, ik gebruik het nu 10 jaar en dit is mijn 6e poging. Geef je hersenen de gelegenheid te wennen aan minder medicatie, dat doe je het best door 5% in 14 dagen af te bouwen. D.w.z. in mijn geval 1mg. per 14 dagen. Dus 14 dagen 15 mg. per dag, dan 14 dagen 14 mg. per dag enz. tot nul!
In veel gevallen wordt geadviseerd om de dag een halve enz. dat gaat vaak veel te snel en geeft je hersenen en je lichaam niet de kans te wennen, serotonine zit namelijk niet alleen in je hersenen, maar in je hele lichaam, dat veroorzaakt voor een groot deel de afkickverschijnselen.
Ik herken je verhaal heel goed, dat je door de heftige afkickverschiijnselen maar weer begint, omdat je anders niet kunt functioneren, triest maar waar.

Ik heb nu met succes 9 mg. afgebouwd zonder noemenswaardige afkick.
Hoe? via www.dewegterug.nl 
Ook ik dacht dat ik veroordeeld zou zijn voor het leven door de medicatie, en ik weet nu zeker dat het afbouwen me gaat lukken!
Succes, groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gabry,

Fijn dat je een manier hebt gevonden die voor jou (hopelijk) succesvol is bij het afbouwen en stoppen met AD! Heel veel succes!
Je hebt gelijk dat Serotonine niet alleen van invloed is op/in de hersenen, ik heb een artikel geplaatst omtrend Serotonine http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10201 waarin staat dat Serotonine zich voor 80% in het maag-darmkanaal, voor 10% in het bloed en voor slechts 2% zich in de hersenen bevindt en wat het allemaal doet/beinvloedt.
Gabry nogmaals veel succes gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hartelijk dank voor jullie reacties.
Gabry, merk je ook verschil nu je echt steeds minder medicijn tot je neemt? Met andere woorden; is het leven beter voor je? Daar ben ik benieuwd na.
Ik zit nu op een dosering van 37,5 en dat gaat al paar weken goed. Ik heb wel ups en downs maar geen lichamelijke afkickverschijnselen. Af en toe wel piekeren, moe en druk in mijn hoofd, maar ik vermoed dat ik altijd wel van die fases zal houden. Daarnaast heb ik wel een gevoel weer meer te leven of zo...moeilijk onder woorden te brengen. De volgende fase is dus van 37,5 afbouwen naar steeds minder. Ik gebruik capsules (vertraagde afgifte) en heb al gehoord dat je die open kunt breken en de korreltjes eruit kunt halen. Ben best wel huiverig om daar aan te beginnen, maar ga zeker doorzetten. Bedankt voor alle verhalen. Antonie

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gabry,

Ik heb de site van de weg terug bekeken maar de moed zakt mij al een beetje in de schoenen als ik al die tekst lees. Heb jij je gehouden aan de voorbereidende fase en aan het afbouwschema? Heeft je huisarts je erbij geholpen en ik vroeg me af of de aanbevolen supplementen echt de moeite waard zijn. Ik hoor graag van je. Hartelijk dank. Antonie

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,
Om antwoord te geven op je eerste vraag, mijn leven is zeker beter geworden, ik ben helder heb een normale nachtrust, kan stress beter aan en kan beter relativeren.
Het lijkt er ook inderdaad op dat mijn kwaliteit van leven beter is geworden, ik heb gezonde emotie's, ik kan weer echt opgewekt zijn en ook verdrietig. Maar dat hoort bij het leven vind ik. Ik was persoonlijk heel erg afgevlakt en had nergens meer echt interesse voor. Ik leefde mijn leven en dat was dat.
De laatste tijd merk ik aan mijn lijf en geest dat ik minder medicatie binnen krijg.
Ik voel me beter dan ik me de laatste 10 jaar heb gevoeld.

Ik kan me voorstellen dat het programma, er vol en intensief uitziet voor je.
Ik heb precies gedaan wat in het boek staat, mijn huisarts is volledig op de hoogte, ik heb me ook aan de voorbereidende fase gehouden, dat is de meest belangrijke fase van het hele programma, dus dat heb ik zeer nauwkeurig gedaan. Gelukkig is er gelegenheid tot telefonisch contact en morele steun. Het is zeer intensief, maar ik heb (had) het er graag voor over. Ik ben nu namelijk zo stabiel dat ik alleen nog maar heel geduldig om de twee weken 1mg. hoef te verminderen zonder bijwerkingen.
Tijdens de voorbeidende fase, ben ik me door die supplementen al zo goed gaan voelen, dus ja, ik heb vertrouwen in de supplementen, zonder dat was het niet gelukt.
AD's hebben namelijk de bijwerking dat je na verloop van tijd nog maar een minimale opname hebt van goede en gezonde voedingstoffen. Bovendien is het bekend dat mensen die AD's gebruiken veel behoefte hebben aan koolhydraatrijk en vetrijk voedsel.
Een van mijn belangrijkste reden om van de AD's af te komen was in het begin het niet te stoppen overgewicht (30 kilo in 10 jaar) Nadat ik nagenoeg alle achtergrond-info over AD's te weten kwam, was niet meer het overgewicht de reden, maar om mijn lichaam en geest gezond te krijgen, dat is en blijft de voornaamste reden en mijn drijfveer.

Je verhaal komt op mij zo over dat het (gelukkig) meevalt met de lichamelijke en geestelijke afkick. Probeer eerst of je apotheek bereid is de efexor in kleinere doseringen te maken, dat is nauwkeuriger met het afbouwen, maar doe het vooral rustig aan!!! 5% in 2 weken is echt geen geintje, er zijn afkickcentra's voor harddrugs die deze methode toepassen. Misschien is het dan zo wel voor je vol te houden, mijn advies is wel probeer de 37.5mg op wat voor manier dan ook te verkleinen, op die manier verklein je echt de kans op afkickverschijnselen.

Ontzettend veel succes!
Groetjes Gabry.

----------


## gabry

Ohja, de druk in je hoofd zou je kunnen verminderen door omega 3, sterkte!

----------


## gabry

Hoi Luuss,
Bedankt voor je medeleven!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry, Graag gedaan  :Smile:  Vind het super dat je Antonie zo duidelijk uitlegt wat jij hebt gedaan en waarom, hoop dat het haar helpt  :Smile:  Heel veel succes!

@ Antonie, ik hoop dat je wat aan Gabry's informatie hebt en dat je kan beslissen wat het beste voor jou is mbt afkicken en dat het je gaat lukken! Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Dag Gabry en Luuss,

Gabry bedankt voor je verhaal. Ik herken precies wat je schrijft over gezonde emoties, dat ervaar ik nu ook namelijk. Het gevoel alsof ik weer meer leef. Ik gebruik ook al langer dan 8 jaren en voelde de afgestomptheid en zoals jij omschrijft je leeft je leven en dat is dat! Het voelt zo goed om weer blijer te kunnen zijn en je neemt de verdrietige perioden op de koop toe, omdat het nu eenmaal bij de cirkel van het leven hoort. Ik slik nu 37,5 mg vertraagde afgifte en heb daar geen lichamelijke klachten bij. Vandaag bij de apotheek geweest en ik ga over op pillen van 37,5 zonder vertraagde afgifte en die kun je stukje bij beetje afbreken. Op die manier wil ik verder afbouwen en ik ben vol vertrouwen omdat ik me nu al beter voel. Ik weet niet of ik via de weg terug ga afbouwen omdat ik vermoed ddat het met teveel geld gaat kosten. Omega 3 slik ik eigenlijk al een hele tijd. Ik slik 1 omega 3 kapsule per dag en daarnaast een multi-vitamine. Ik eet gezond en doe ook aan sport. Het zal allemaal helpen in het afbouwen. Ik slik overigens 1000 mg zuivere visolie per dag. Hoeveel neem jij Gabry?

Bedankt voor je verhaal nogmaals. Oh ja, en Luuss...Antonie is een hem en geen haar :-)
groetjes Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Antonie,

Sorry dat ik je 'haar' heb genoemd ... komt omdat de Antonie's die ik ken vrouw zijn... maar nogmaals excuses! 
Ik hoop dat je een voor jou werkende manier vind om af te bouwen en dat het gaat lukken! Heel veel succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,
Ik vind het geweldig te horen dat je de apotheek zover hebt gekregen over te kunnen stappen op ongereguleerde afgifte, die is namelijk bijna niet af te bouwen, houd er wel rekening mee dat je met deze (andere samenstelling) even een reactie krijgt, hoeft niet het kan. Ik had n.l. al last van een andere fabrikant, dus LET OP dat de fabrikant exact hetzelfde is!
Het afbouwen via de weg terug is idd niet goedkoop, maar, het kan zijn dat je voor de laatste loodjes, nog ondersteuning kunt hebben van het programma, wat dus betekent dat je veel minder geld kwijt bent. Je kunt als je wilt en als dat relevant blijkt te zijn, op de site nalezen wat ik bedoel. Een vriendin van me was ook al langer Prozac aan het afbouwen, maar de laatste 5mg verliepen heel moeizaam, ze is toen later begonnen, en heeft nu de laatste 1 mg. bijna afgebouwd. Zo zie je maar dat, dat net genoeg ondersteuning zou kunnen bieden voor het laatst. Maar zoals ik al zei, zolang je goed slaapt en je er zo doorheen weet te slaan! 

Even over de hoogte van de omega: Ik slik, schrik niet, 6000mg visolie, een belangrijk ingredient bij het afbouwen is de hoeveelheid EPA en DHA mijn capsule's bevatten respectievelijk 420mg en 280mg.
Dat komt neer op 6000mg visolie per dag 2520mg EPA per dag en 1680mg DHA per dag.

Ik ben blij te horen dat je al een zo hoog geconcentreerde capsule hebt, die kun je dan als het nodig is, als je last krijgt van hersenschokken duizeligheid of een "raar hoofd" zoals ik het zelf noem altijd verhogen totdat je voelt dat het beter gaat, en dan weer verlagen. Dus GOED BEZIG!
Omega is n.l. heel belangrijk!

Liefs Gabry.

----------


## gabry

Hoi Luuss,

Dankje, ik vind het heel belangrijk dat dit onderwerp serieus wordt genomen er is namelijk zo ontzettend weinig (steeds meer) over te vinden, en het is zo ontzettend belangrijk, dat je de juiste manier vindt die bij je past om af te bouwen.
Als ik bedenk dat dit mijn 6e poging is en hoe ziek zwak en misselijk ik bij de andere pogingen was! Mijn eerste poging was de beste, ik ben er toenn 4 maanden vanaf geweest, al voelde ik me toen heeeeel slecht depressief en down, ik heb het toen ook niet volgehouden, mede dankzij een relatie die toen absoluut niet lekker liep (ik zal je de details besparen) en die persoon had een bijzondere slechte invloed op me, dus ben ik weer begonnen, het was toen niet de juiste tijd noch de juiste beweegreden om te stoppen, ik stond er niet voldoende achter.
De 4 die erop volgden waren een regelrechte ramp, niet te doen en niet te volbrengen, met het leven ernaast en de opvoeding van een kind alleen.
Ik heb me toen elke keer weer om laten "praten" door de medicatie, puur om de ontwenning en afkickverschijnselen weer de kop in te drukken.

Ik vind het echt geweldig dat je het zo volgt! Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Gabry,

Het is idd belangrijk bij het stoppen of afkicken van verslavende middelen (AD, roken ed) om ervoor te zorgen dat je het zelf aan kan, het zelf wil en het om de goede redenen doet en het in een voor jezelf goed tempo afbouwd, dan heeft het de beste kans van slagen!
Ik zou het fijn voor je vinden als deze poging je wel lukt en dat je daarna zonder AD kan leven! 
Ikzelf gebruik geen AD, ik heb mijn eigen 'klachten', maar ik lees jou/jullie verhalen met belangstelling en ik hoop dat jij/jullie op een plaats komen waarbij je geen of minder AD nodig hebt om zo goed mogelijk te funcioneren in dit leven  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte, succes en doorzettingsvermogen gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hartelijk dank maar weer voor jullie informatie. Binnenkort krijg ik de normale tabletten (niet vertraagd) en ga dan een plan trekken om verder af te bouwen. Momenteel voel ik me al een tijdje goed en heb besloten om niet te haasten...waarom afbouwen als je je eerst goed voelt? Uiteindelijke doel is wel om helemaal af te bouwen, maar iedere stap en vooral deze laatsten maken me altijd wel wat nerveus omdat ik het ook wel weer spannend vind, hoe ik weer reageer op een vermindering...maar goed...het lijkt me zo fijn om helemaal van de medicijnen af te zijn. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte en hoor ook graag jullie verhalen. Antonie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Antonie,

Heel veel sterkte en succes met je eigen plan, ik ga echt duimen dat het gaat lukken!
Fijn dat je ons op de hoogte houdt  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,
Laat je inderdaad door niemand vertellen wanneer jij af moet bouwen! Het is jou ding, dus neem de tijd! Je zit er al 8 jaar aan, dus al duurt het nog een jaar, dat is op 8 jaar nog weinig. Misschien heb je nu zelfs behoefte aan een pauze, doen, laat je door niemand beïnvloeden! 
En ja, het is spannend, alles is afhankelijk van je reactie op de vermindering, en je moet maar weer afwachten hoelang je daar weer aan moet wennen.
Het is zoiezo heel verstandig nu met de andere tabletten eerst te stabiliseren, en dan verder te kijken. Het is een stappenplan.
In elk geval wens ik je enorm veel succes, en als ik het kan kan iedereen het, dat beloof ik je!
En zoals Luuss al zei, fijn dat je ons op de hoogte houdt inderdaad!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Ilse34

hoi hoi,

Ik had een vraagje over de omega 3?
Welke nemen jullie?
Ik neem er nu ook maar die is helemaal niet zo hoog gedoseerd. om aan de dosis van Gabry te komen zou ik heel de doos in 1 x moeten inslikken.

groetjes
Ilse

fijn weekend.

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo Ilse,

Ik gebruik "three max omega 3" van het merk Gezond & Wel en deze bevat 1000 mg zuivere visolie. Op het etiket is dat je 2 tabletten per dag kan nemen.
groetjes Antonie

----------


## gabry

Hoi Ilse,
Ik gebruik de Omega uit het programma, maar de capsule's die Antonie gebruikt kan al voldoende ondersteuning geven, de aanbevolen dagelijkse hoeveelheid (ADH) is meestal een onderhoudsdosering als je afbouwt heb je veel omega nodig, ik mag met die van mij maximaal tot 8000mg. per dag gaan. Als je niet afbouwt is 1á2 capsules als onderhoud wel aangeraden.
Succes! Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

De belangrijkste omega-3-vetzuren zijn:
• alfa-linoleenzuur (ALA of LNA) ALA wordt gevonden in o.m. groene bladrijke groenten zoals bv. spinazie, postelein, waterkers... Andere bronnen zijn o.m. noten, sojabonen, Lijnzaadolie (57%), Sacha-Inchi olie (48%), hennepolie (20%) en walnootolie (circa 10%)
• eicosapentaeenzuur (EPA) en docosohexaeenzuur (DHA). De enige belangrijke voedingsbron van EPA en DHA is visolie. Vette koudwater-zeevis als makreel, haring, zalm, ansjovis en sardinen, tonijn en visoliecapsules. 
Naast de capsules kun je evt dus ook je voeding aanpassen  :Smile: 

meer info over omega-3 http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=3264 en http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ren-3-6-9.html

----------


## Ilse34

Thanks voor de eettips..
ik ben alvast lijnzaadolie gaan halen.
Zodat er toch niet teveel vissen voor mij een pil geperst moeten worden.  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ilse, ja leek me wel handig te weten hoe je met voeding (extra) omega3 kan binnenkrijgen  :Smile:  Goed dat je alvast lijnzaadolie hebt gehaald! Ik hoop dat het werkt! Succes!

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,

Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Ik ben erg benieuwd!

Gr. Gabry

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo Gabry,

Bedankt voor je interesse! Het gaat goed met me. Eigenlijk beter dan ooit. Ik zit nog steeds op een dosering van 37,5 mg en voel me minder depressief en veel beter in mijn vel. Ook als het leven wat tegenzit, merk ik dat ik er sneller doorheen kom. Ik ben wat huiverig om de volgende stap te zetten, maar ik ga het zeker helemaal afbouwen. De apotheek kan geen tabletten zonder vertraagde afgifte meer leveren en ik moet dus van 37,5 met vertraagde afgifte naar nul. Ik laat daarom mijn lichaam maar langere tijd wennen aan deze dosering voordat ik de volgende stap zet. Ben erg blij dat ik met minder toe kan en dat ik de ergste afkickverschijnselen heb gehad (nu heb ik het over van 75 mg naar 37,5 mg). Ik zie het vol vertrouwen tegemoet. Hoe gaat het met jou?
hartelijke groet Antonie.

----------


## gabry

Hey Anonie,

Geweldig te horen dat het zo gaat met je gaat!!

Ik zou zeggen ga zo door en ik hoop dat je lekker stabiel de winter doorkomt!!!
(tenminste ik zou persoonlijk de tijd nemen om hier lekker van te genieten!)

Het voorjaar is immers zo hier, toch?

Héél veel succes!
Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

Fijn te horen dat het beter dan ooit met je gaat  :Smile:  Jammer dat ze geen pillen zonder vertraagde afgifte meer maken, maar hopelijk lukt het je alsnog om er helemaal vanaf te komen! Je bent in elk geval erg goed op weg  :Smile:  Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo allemaal,

Even een update. Deze week ben ik vrij en heb ik besloten om af te bouwen van 37,5 mg naar nul (cold turkey dus). De apotheek had eerder al aangegeven dat er geen tabletten meer verkrijgbaar zijn zonder vertraagde afgifte. Ik ben nu 2 dagen zonder medicijnen en het gaat heel erg moeizaam. Voel me vooral erg misselijk en vraag me af of ik het ga redden zo cold turkey. Als je weet dat het een paar dagen is, dan is het vol te houden, maar als dit 3 weken gaat duren dan vrees ik dat ik het niet ga redden. Ik voel me ook erg boos omdat ik enorm baal van die heftige afkickverschijnselen, als ik zo een pil neem dan voel ik me binnen een uur weer okay en dat maakt me boos. Ook vind ik het schandalig dat er alleen nog maar pillen met vertraagde afgifte zijn. Dit maak het extra moeilijk om af te bouwen. Sorry, moest even mijn verhaal kwijt...zijn er nog mensen die ook op deze manier afgebouwd hebben en hun ervaring willen delen? Kan wel een oppepper gebruiken. Bedankt.

----------


## Ilse34

Hi Antonie,

oei ja das niet fijn.. ik wist niet dat het enkel vertraagde afgifte was die efexor.
Anders zou de apotheek capsules voor je kunnen maken.
schrijf maar lekker van je af.
Ik leef alvast heel erg met je mee.
en hoop dat je het redt. 
ik heb zelf nog geen ervaring met afbouwen.
heel veel succes.
eventjes doorbijten nog.

Liefs
Ilse x

----------


## gabry

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  SCHANDALIG!!!!!

Dit maakt me zo woest!
Ze zetten mensen aan de pillen maar denken er niet bij na, dat ze er misschien ook weer eens vanaf willen? (nee want dit is nu precies de vuiligheid die erachter zit, geld en macht dat mensen aan de troep blijven)
Lieve Antonie, ik HOOP dat het je lukt, want eigenlijkj is dit bijna niet te doen!
Ik leef ontzettend met je mee, ik weet als geen ander door wat voor hel je gaat!
Het enige advies dat ik kan geven, slaap als je voelt dat dat kan, geef gewoon toe aan alles wat je voelt..HEEL VEEL STERKTE!!!

Liefs Gabry x

Trouwens ik vind het wel ontzettend knap en dapper van je!!!

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gabry en Ilse,

Lief dat jullie met me meeleven! Dat is fijn om te lezen. Ik heb echter gisteravond besloten om weer een pil te nemen. Ik voelde me heel beroerd en zag het niet zitten om door te gaan. Ik realiseerde mij dat deze afbouw te snel gaat en dat ik er verstandig aan doe om even een stap terug te zetten. Het plan is nu om de kapsules open te breken en er iedere keer bijv. 10 korreltjes uit te halen en dan de pil in te nemen. Dit voor een aantal weken of 2 maanden vol te houden en dan verder afbouwen door meer korreltjes te verwijderen. Mijn ervaring tot nu toe is dat dit het beste werkt. Toen ik van 75 mg naar 37,5 mg ging, verliep dat heel redelijk omdat mijn lichaam dan kan wennen aan een lagere dosering en dit vang ik kennelijk beter op. Helemaal naar niets van 37,5 mg is echt een te grote stap. De apothekersassistente adviseerde nog om eerst 1 x in de twee dagen een pil van 37,5 mg te nemen, maar mijn gevoel zegt me dat het beter is om per dag af te bouwen. Ze zijn huiverig als je het hebt over de kapsule openbreken en korrels te verwijderen. Het is volgens de apotheek minder nauwkeurig en tijdrovend, maar als ik me houd aan 10 korrels per dag dan is het dacht ik juist wel nauwkeurig en gelijkmatiger dan je lichaam een dag helemaal niets te geven. Besluit maar om mijn eigen kop te volgen in deze ingewikkelde materie. En Gabry, ik snap je boosheid! Ik voel die zelf ook en helemaal gisteren toen ik er nog middenin zat, nu voel ik me rustiger en heb ik vrede met een langere periode voor afbouwen. Ik heb inmiddels wel geleerd dat dat de enige weg is. Bedankt nogmaals en ik houd jullie op de hoogte en hoor graag hoe het met jullie is...lieve groeten Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Antonie,

Jammer dat ze geen kleinere hoeveelheden kunnen maken evt apart voor jou  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat het je lukt om steeds die korrels eruit te halen en langzaam af te bouwen!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,

Ik ben opgelucht, stabiliseer maar even, het is beter voorbereid aan de slag te gaan, cold turkey is zooooo heftig je gaat je heel ziek voelen.
Ik heb besproken met mijn contactpersoon van de WEG TERUG, wat voor jou evt. toepasbaar kan zijn met efexor.

Blij ook om t horen dat je volledig snapt hoe het in elkaar zit, de ene dag wel en de andere niet werkt niet, je lichaam en geest hebbben de tijd nodig te wennen dat heb je heel goed door!
In de apotheek adviseren ze altijd die methode, ook huisartsen trouwens, je kunt vragen of ze ooit zelf afgebouwd hebben, waarschijnlijk is het antwoord nee...
Laat je daardoor niet van de wijs brengen. Hou dit gevoel vast, langzaam is zeker de beste manier...en de absolute winnaar in dit verhaal.

Ik hoop dat je snel stabiliseert, ik zat echt een beetje met je in mijn maag..
En denk maar zo, dit is weer een stap dichterbij in de goede richting..
Ook al lijkt dat niet zo.

Liefs Gabry.

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Luuss en Gaby,

Fijn dat jullie zo meeleven. Dat doet een mens goed! Gaby, bedankt voor je advies. Als ervaringsdeskundige geef je me net het zetje in de goede richting, want je bevestigt mijn gevoel dat ik inderdaad stukje bij beetje moet afbouwen en dat om de dag zoals de apotheker/huisarts voorschrijven niet werkt, omdat je eigenlijk dan je lichaam onregelmatig voorziet van de stof. Ik heb geen zin in die misselijkheid etc dus kies mijn eigen pad. Ik twijfelde wel maar jou antwoord is voor mij de doorslag. Bedankt daarvoor. En maak je vooral geen zorgen hoor, heel lief van je, maar ik ben alweer gestabiliseerd. Ongelovelijk eigenlijk wat zo'n medicijn in zo'n lage dosering nog met een mens kan doen. Ik wens je een fijne jaarwisseling en alle goeds voor 2010. Ik hou je op de hoogte.
liefs Antonie.

----------


## Roma25

Hallo lieve mensen,

Eerst en vooral een zeer gezond 2010!!

Mijn vriend zijn na een jaar van 20mg Seroxat nu al drie dagen cold turkey aan het gaan.

Als we tot voor kort nog een glaasje wijn of 2 dronken zoals ik hier al eerder las, hielden we niet op met drinken tot de boel volledig escaleerde en we letterlijk mekaar de haren invlogen!!!!

We zijn ermee gestart na 4 sterfgevallen op korte tijd waaronder mijn vriend zijn ouders,beiden veertigers.

Het lukt ons opperbest om af te kicken.
Ik heb er al eerder ervaring mee maar ik heb nooit afgebouwd.
Mijn advies zal de meesten misschien niet bevallen maar ik rook marihuana om af te kicken.

Je raakt er niet aan verslaafd,niet nadenken en luieren (effect van de kruiden) zorgt ervoor dat je het op een leuke manier doorstaat!!

Ik laat wel nog es weten hoe het binnen een week met ons gaat!


Veel sterkte aan iedereen en nog es een moedig 2010

----------


## gabry

@ Antonie

Fijn te horen dat het beter met je gaat!
En ik vind het prettig te horen dat, je je gevoel volgt, mijn advies heeft daar bij geholpen, maar je was zelf al op de juiste weg!!!

Héél veel liefs Gabry

@ Roma25

Helaas kun je na 3 dagen niet zeggen dat het jullie "opperbest lukt om af te kicken" 
Er zijn wel iets meer dagen nodig voordat je helemaal clean bent.
De AD kan tot 6 maanden in je systeem blijven dus alle kans nog op afkickverschijnselen.
En de Wiet? hetzelfde resultaat heb je met alcohol, het lijkt te werken maar in werkelijkheid, veroorzaak je alleen maar meer verwarring.

De clou zit hem in stimulerende middelen afzweren en uiterst langzaam afbouwen, geloof me ik heb 6 keer geprobeerd af te bouwen.
Mischien horen jullie bij de uitzonderlijke groep die zonder verschijnselen afkickt, ik hoop het voor jullie.

Ik hoop snel iets van jullie te horen, want ik schrik altijd en BLIJF het afraden als mensen cold turkey gaan.

Ik heb het zelf ook geprobeerd, de eerste 5 dagen verliepen redelijk, daarna weer snel begonnen.

Ik wens jullie veel succes.

----------


## Ilse34

Veel succes alledrie.
Hoe gaat het met jou GAbry?
Op hoeveel mg zit je nu?
mja weed is voor mij geen oplossing. Als het jou kan helpen dan is het goed.
Hou ons op de hoogte.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Antonie, fijn dat je gestabiliseerd bent en dat je dankzij je eigen gevoel en Gabry's advies/ervaring een goed gevoel hebt over jou manier van afbouwen! Hopelijk heb jij een goede jaarwisseling gehad en gebeurd er dit jaar veel positiefs! Veel succes!

@ Roma25, ik hoop voor jullie dat het cold turkey afkicken wil lukken, maar denk net als Gabry dat je na 3 dagen niet gelijk te positief moet zijn omdat er ook een terugslag kan komen en misschien werkt de wiet tijdens het afkicken wel als hulpmiddel, maar kan je daarna zonder AD en wiet alsnog een terugslag krijgen... nouja in elk geval heel veel succes!

@ Gabry, super dat je jou ervaring deelt  :Smile:  Hoeveel tijd denk je zelf over de laatste loodjes te zullen gaan doen? Heel veel succes!

@ Ilse, hoe gaat het nu met je? Heb je wat aan alle ervaringen met oog op jou eventuele afbouwen als je daar aan toe bent?

Ik wens jullie allemaal heel veel goeds voor 2010!

----------


## gabry

@ Sleepy, het gaat heel goed met me! Ik zit inmiddels op 5mg. Het gaat hard nu!
Hoe gaat het met jou???

@ Luuss, de laatste loodjes ja inderdaad haha! Ik zit nu op de 5mg. en zoals de voorgaande 15mg, ook de laatste 2mg. per maand, dus op 16 maart zit ik op 0!!!
2010 wordt een bijzonder jaar voor me dat begrijp je denk ik wel! Het sluit ook zo mooi aan he? In 2000 begonnen in 2010 medicijnvrij!!!
En ja 16 maart pfff dat is zo hier!!! Het gaat best snel nu!

Ook ik wil iedereen die me zo fijn gesteund hebben, en waar ik een fijn contact mee heb een goed en gezond 2010 wensen!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry, echt goed om te horen dat je al zover bent met afbouwen en dat het ook niet lang meer duurt voordat je medicijnvrij bent! Ik kan goed begrijpen dat je daarom heel blij bent en een goed/bijzonder 2010 gaat krijgen  :Smile:  
Hopelijk wegen de laatste loodjes niet te zwaar en ondervind je geen afkickverschijnselen meer nu je al zover gekomen bent! Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gaby,

GOOD FOR YOU!!! 5 mg is echt al heel weinig....fantastisch dat het einde in zicht is. Is het een heel verschil leven met (bijna) geen medicijnen? Ik gooi nu dus vanaf 3 dagen korrels uit mijn kapsule en het gekke is dat ik er niets van merk. Met andere woorden ik voel me goed en ga zo door..... de manier is echt om langzaam af te bouwen en je lichaam te laten wennen aan minder medicijnen. Mijn ervaring is zelfs dat ik er juist van opknap..tenminste mijn stemming is steeds goed en als ik helemaal stop dan krijg ik afkickverschijnselen...het is zo bizar dat het zo kan werken met medicijnen. Beter zo in ieder geval....groetjes Antonie

----------


## Ronald68

@Roma25,

anderhalf jaar geleden om de paroxetine af te bouwen, met ondersteuning van mijn huisarts. Na 2 maanden zat ik op 10mg om de dag maar trok het niet en de problemen kwamen terug. Ik heb toen in overleg met mijn huisarts en mijn vrouw besloten om weer te gaan 'gebruiken'. de bedoeling was 10mg per dag, maar dat was niet voldoende. Ik zit momenteel weer gewoon op 20mg. Helaas pindakaas. Overigens geen afkickverschijnselen gehad, maar ben er ook nooit vanaf geweest.

@Gaby,

Super joh, nog ff en dan ben je klaar met afboouwen. Petje af hoor. Ben jalours.

----------


## gabry

@ Antonie, wauw wat goed!!! Ik hoop zo dat dit gaat werken voor je!! Nog even een vraagje, zien alle korrels er het zelfde uit? Of zit er bijv. verschil in kleur of grootte?
Wat je zegt over het feit dat je je steeds beter gaat voelen klopt hoor! De mist trekt weg uit je hoofd en je kunt weer echt genieten van de dingen om je heen, het is absoluut waar dat dat zo werkt! (kun je nagaan wat medicijnen allemaal doen!)
Ontzettend veel succes, enneh....rustig aan he? Maar dat hoef ik jou niet meer te zeggen he?
Liefs!

@ Ronald
Ja...zo heb ik het ook al 5 keer geprobeerd, de clou zit hem in de afbouwschema's zoals ik dat eerder al met Antonie heb besproken.
Een huisarts en apotheek en zelfs in bijsluiters wordt dit geadviseerd, om met regelmaat een dag over te slaan en dan uiteindelijk op 0 uit te komen.

Het probleem is, _Je lichaam, systeem krijgt op die manier onmogelijk de kans om aan de vermindering te wennen!!!_
Het moet juist zo langzaam ELKE 2 weken zodat je lichaam dan bijna niets merkt van de vermindering.
Als je gaat afbouwen op de manier dat bijv. een huisarts voorschrijft, heeft je lichaam bijv. 3 dagen niets en dan weer een KNAL van 10 mg. zo KUN je *NIET* afbouwen, ik heb het zelf 5 keer geprobeerd.

*L A N G Z A A M* is de absolute winnaar in dit verhaal.
Niet sneller dan 2 mg. per maand!

Dus Ronald mocht je nog een keer de moed hebben (wat dat is er echt voor nodig) wil ik je dit graag meegeven, ik had ook nooit gedacht dat ik er ooit vanaf zou komen, maar dit gaat lukken!!!

Groetjes!!!

----------


## Ronald68

@Gabry,

Ik moet er nog eens goed over na denken. Eigenlijk bevalt het me wel prima zo en mijn omgeving ook, maar wie weet van de zomer weer eens beginnen...

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Antonie, goed om te horen dat je nu je minder korrels gebruikt je geen afkickverschijnselen hebt en je je opgeknapt voelt! Ik hoop echt dat dat zo blijft en je op deze manier langzaam kan afbouwen totdat je er helemaal vanaf bent! Heel veel succes!

@ Ronald, je geeft aan dat je 1 dag wel en 1 dag niet AD moest gebruiken in jou begeleide stoppoging. Jij voelde je er slechter bij, net als Gabry en Antonie aangeven over die manier van stoppen. Misschien dat je een poging kan wagen als je je er goed bij voelt (en er de moed voor hebt) door elke dag wel AD te nemen maar steeds een beetje minder? 

@ Gabry, ik hoop voor je dat je je goed blijft voelen en dat je als je helemaal AD vrij bent geen verlate afkickverschijnselen meer ondervind!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik had eigenlijk niet meer aan stoppen gedacht tot deze post. Maar ben bang dat de voordelen van stoppen niet afwegen tegen de nadelen. Ik ben veel minder angstig als voorheen, en doe daardoor veel meer (leuke) dingen. Een jaar of 6 geleden zou ik absoluur niet in de auto stappen met sneeuw, bang omdat de een kans bestond op een ongeluk. Ik verzon dan smoesjes om niet weg te hoeven. Zo zijn er ontelbare voorbeelden te noemen. Dus dan maar wat minder uitbundig, als dat al het geval is.
Maar zoals eerder gezegd mischien in de zomer.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Wel positief dat je door het gebruik van AD meer (leuke) dingen kan doen (ook voor en met je vrouw en kids)  :Smile: 
Heb je al op een andere manier geprobeerd je angsten weg proberen te nemen?
En stoppen of afbouwen kan je pas doen als je daar zelf aan toe bent en je je zelf goed voelt bij die beslissing  :Wink:

----------


## gabry

@ Ronald
Gewoon doorgaan dan!!! Laat je nooit never nooit nie, door iemand anders aanpraten dat je moet stoppen, het is zoals Luuss zegt, je moet er zelf klaar voor zijn!!!
Het is alleen een advies, als je nog eens wil stoppen, het is eigenlijk hetzelfde als roken, je bent er klaar voor (mee) of je bent het niet!

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gabry,

De korrels zijn gelijk en klein. Aangezien het een kleine kapsule is, is het wel een geprut om het goed open en dicht te krijgen. Ik schat ongeveer hoeveel ik eruit gooi, omdat de korrels te klein zijn om te tellen. Een mens moet wat :-)
groetjes Antonie

----------


## gabry

Hoi Antonie,

Ja inderdaad een mens moet wat!!!
Goed bezig!

Groetjes Gabry.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben in april 2009 gestopt met mijn AD.

Ik ben nog steeds héél blij dat ik gestopt ben, maar herken me in alle verhalen hierboven!

Ik ben terug véél emotioneler (ik lach én huil tijdens het nieuws bijv > zéker nu we hier in België met een seriemoordenaar blijken te zitten; vind het zo verschrikkelijk voor de nabestaanden  :Frown: ) en ik sluit me ook vaker volledig af, net alsof ik dan in m'n 'schelp' kruip ... Voel me dus enerzijds véél meer mens zonder de AD maar anderzijds hielp de AD toch goed bij spanningen,emoties ed ... 
Wat ik nu ook ervaar is dat ik weer terug soms (kleinere) angstaanvallen heb, maar ik probeer me daar door te slaan en hoop dat het blijft beteren en dat ik niet terug aan de AD hoef ... vind 11jaar AD wel voldoende!!  :Wink: 

Sterkte iedereen met afbouwen en/of stoppen met AD ... en zoals Ronald zegt; als je je er goed bij voelt,dan is niet stoppen ook een goede zaak!

Xx Ag

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo Agnes,

Heel herkenbaar wat je schrijft. Ik voel me ook meer mens en veel minder afgevlakt dan met hogere doseringen. De andere kant is dat je af en toe ook wat down of angstig kan zijn, maar is het leven niet met ups en downs? De echte vlakke periodes waarin je weinig voelt, vind ik persoonlijk erger. Ik wil graag de ups en accepteer ook de downs als een onderdeel van het leven. We zijn misschien als mens gevoeliger ingesteld en daardoor wat eerder van de kaart, maar dat hoeft een leven niet te belemmeren. Knap dat jij naar 11 jaar zonder AD leeft! Heb je lang over het afbouwen gedaan?
groetjes Antonie

----------


## Agnes574

Antonie;

Ik heb eerlijk gezegd niet lang gedaan over het afbouwen ... wat ik hier op de site juist iedereen zo zeer aanraadt  :Wink: .

Ik voelde me gewoon goed in die periode en daardoor vergat ik die AD gewoon vaak in te nemen ... toen ik dat bemerkte en voelde dat ik er geen last van had ben ik verder gegaan met vaak te 'vergeten' en dan de dosis ook geleidelijk te verminderen!
Binnen 2 maanden was ik er van af ... héérlijk gevoel was dat en is het nog steeds!!  :Wink: 

Ik denk dat ik gestopt ben in een periode waarin ik me érg goed voelde en er gewoon aan toe was (ze niet meer nodig had) ... puur geluk denk ik  :Big Grin: !

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

> Ik voel me ook meer mens en veel minder afgevlakt dan met hogere doseringen.


Even een vraagje tussen door. Wat is een hoge dosering, ik gebruik 20mg paorxetine per dag en heb niet het idee dat ik "plagespoten" ben. Ik kan nog behoorlijk uit mijn slof schieten namelijk. De topjes zijn er overigens wel af, het is nu alleen incidenteel. Alleen mijn angsten zijn behoorlijk onderdrukt en dat is super.

@ Gabry,

Ik heb het er even met mijn wederhelft over gehad en die vind het prima zo. Ik ben nog steeds niet helemaal de oude. Maar wel een heel stuk de goede kant op gegaan. De ellende komt vermoedelijk door het vroege overlijden van mijn vader op 59 jarige leeftijd nu bijna 10 jaar geleden wat ik nooit en nog steeds niet geaccepteerd heb. Ik zie dat nog steeds als een of mij een groot onrecht is aangedaan. Kortom stoppen is nog helemaal niet aan de orde.

----------


## Agnes574

@Ronald,

20 mg is géén hoge dosering  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry, ben je de dagen al aan het aftellen?  :Wink:  
Of het ongeveer hetzelfde is als stoppen met roken weet ik niet... 
Ik rook en ik wil 'cold turkey' stoppen want ik weet dat ik dat kan en als ik kijk naar een vriend van mij die rookt die probeert mbv nicotinepleisters en kauwgom al een jaar lang te stoppen, maar die rookt nog evenveel  :Confused:  terwijl ik lees dat langzaam afbouwen met AD beter is dan 'cold turkey' stoppen met AD...

@ Antonie, gaat het een beetje om steeds die korrels eruit te halen om zo de dosering omlaag te krijgen? Fijn dat je je inmiddels minder afgevlakt voelt  :Smile:  En idd die ups en downs horen bij het leven... dus hopen we maar op meer ups dan downs! Heel veel succes met afbouwen en prutsen!

@ Agnes, fijn dat je dankzij het vergeten van je AD na 11 jaar gestopt bent  :Smile:  En zoals Antonie zegt horen de ups en downs erbij... Hopelijk lukt het je steeds beter om je door de downs en angstaanvallen heen te slaan en er positief uit te komen! 

@ Ronald, 20 mg is geen hoge dosering... 
Fijn dat je met je vrouw gesproken hebt over het eventueel stoppen met AD of het zo blijven doorgaan zoals je nu bezig bent  :Smile:  Jammer dat je het overlijden van je vader geen plekje kan geven  :Frown:  Hopelijk komt dat ooit nog! Veel sterkte!

----------


## gabry

@ Luuss

Ik ben inderdaad de dagen aan het aftellen, de laatste loodjes! 
Nog 8 weken en dan is het bye bye AD!!!

Toen ik zei dat het hetzelfde is als stoppen met roken, bedoelde ik de overtuiging die je ervoor nodig hebt, de knop die om moet gaan, er zelf voor 100% achter staan, niet de manier van stoppen want dat is heel anders bij roken dan bij AD natuurlijk 
Ik denk zelf ook dat je beter direct met roken kunt stoppen, je moet van de nicotine af en dat schijnt relatief snel uit lichaam te zijn.

Dus succes als je gaat stoppen met roken!
Dat behoort ook nog tot mijn plannen, maar first things first, eerst AD dan afvallen dan stoppen met roken!!! Hahha!

@ ronald

Ik vind 20mg. niet zo'n hoge dosering, in mijn omgeving zijn mensen die 40 of 60 mg. slikken. 20mg. is eigenlijk vrij normaal, ik heb ooit gehoord dat de minimale dosering is, maar ook zijn er mensen die 10mg. nemen als onderhoudsdosering, en het dar prima op doen.
Ik hoop dat je het overlijden van je vader een plaats kunt geven in de toekomst.
En nogmaals als je je goed voelt bij het gebruik van AD moet je het zo laten, daar beslis je zelf over, niemand anders.

Gabry x

----------


## gabry

Sorry voor mijn dubbele antwoord, ik was het eerste kwijt, maar dook later weer op, en nu kan ik het niet verwijderen.
Vandaar.....
Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry, 

Ik heb je 1e post verwijderd hoor  :Wink:  Als je weer iets per ongeluk dubbel post hier dan kan ik het verwijderen, in andere rubrieken kunnen andere administrators of moderators dat  :Smile: 
Als je ergens mee stopt moet je er inderdaad zelf achter staan en het zelf willen, anders lukt het niet. Ik las overigens ook dat hoe vaker je jezelf een doel of goed voornemen stelt zonder dat er resultaat op volgt, hoe moeilijker het ook wordt om je doel of goede voornemen te halen...
Ik hoop voor je dat de laatste 8 week ook zo goed gaan en je AD vrij bent en blijft daarna! En goed dat jij je eigen prioriteiten stelt  :Smile:  Als je alles tegelijk zou doen dan is de slaagkans minder groot... in elk geval heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gabry

http://trosradar.socratos.net/direct/antidepressiva/

Dit is een link naar een enquete van TROS RADAR, voor iedereen die zijn/haar ervaringen wil delen, en meer bekendheid wil geven aan de bijwerkingen die zij/hij heeft ondervonden.

Groetjes Gabry

----------


## gabry

@ Luuss Thank You!

----------


## Antonie67

Beste mensen,

Hoe gaat het met het afbouwen? Met mij gaat het redelijk goed. Ik ben nog steeds bezig om de kapsules open te breken en bolletjes eruit te halen. Geen misselijkheid of andere lichamelijke ongemakken. Ik merk wel dat ik weer wat meer dwangmatig bezig ben en dan vooral van alles "moeten" in mijn hoofd. Dit is de laatste tijd wat versterkt aanwezig en soms lastig. Helemaal omdat ik een studie doe naast mijn baan en merk dat het me soms haast teveel is allemaal. Ik kan bijv. een uur op de bank zitten en steeds herhalen in mijn hoofd wat ik allemaal moet doen de komende dagen. Herkent iemand dit? Ik weet dat het wel enigszins bij me hoort (de dwangmatigheid), maar het zorgt ervoor dat ik me weinig kan ontspannen. Qua depressiviteit gaat het goed. Ik heb daar geen last van. Ik weet nog niet of ik misschien toch weer terug ga naar een kapsule van 37,5 mg per dag. Dat overweeg ik nu omdat ik het gevoel heb dat het leven dan meer in balans is. Terug naar meer wil ik nooit meer, omdat ik geen zombie-achtig gevoelsleven wil hebben. Hopelijk is het met iedereen goed en gaat het afbouwen naar wens. Hartelijke groeten Antonie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

Fijn dat je geen misselijkheid of andere lichamelijke ongemakken ervaart en het goed gaat met de depressiviteit  :Smile: 
Aangezien je best lang AD gebruikt hebt kan het zijn dat het nu even in onbalans is en dat de balans met gewenning terug komt... misschien kan je ontspanningsoefeningen doen op de momenten dat je je in onbalans of stressig voelt om te kijken of dat rust/orde brengt?
Een studie naast een baan vergt ook veel energie en levert soms ook veel stress op, dus echt goed dat je daarnaast ook nog probeerd om je AD af te bouwen! 
Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Dank je Luuss. Je hebt denk ik gelijk en ik ben misschien te ongeduldig en moet het nog wat meer tijd geven. Ben pas een paar weken bezig met het openbreken van de kapsules en gebruik nu dus een minimale hoeveelheid van het medicijn en daar reageer ik natuurlijk weer op. Het is wel lastig doseren op deze manier, maar ik voel me er verder wel goed bij dus het zal wel in orde zijn. Alleen de dwangmatigheid/stress is soms lastig te hanteren, maar ik ga er nu maar even vanuit dat het inderdaad een onbalans is en dat het nog beter wordt, naarmate ik op deze manier langer doorga. Bedankt voor je steun.
groetjes Antonie.

----------


## gabry

@ ANtonie,

Ja ik herken het wel, je gevoel komt terug, dat heb ik ook. Maar ik denk wel dat Luus gelijk heeft, dat je het even de tijd moet geven, en weer moet leren om met ECHT gevoel om te gaan, ook ik ervaar dat als heftig, daar komt nog bij dat juist nu, ik op 3 mg. zit mijn zoon van 14 gedrag vertoont waar je niet vrolijk van wordt, dan vraag je je wel af hoe je er mee om zou gaan als je nog volop aan de AD zou zitten. Het raakt je gewoon minder allemaal denk ik. Hoewel ik het af en toe echt pijnlijk vindt, vind ik het zo toch beter, ik ben alerter en kan beter relativeren dan toen ik wel de volledige dosering nam, en dat terwijl dit een moeilijke periode is, dat troost me dan weer.
Bovendien ben ik om die gevoelens op een gezonde manier kwijt te raken, 3 keer per week gaan sporten, DE natuurlijke anti-depressiva...

Maar ik ben blij te horen dat het zo goed met je gaat, geef het tijd, kijk uit naar de toekomst, ik ben trots op je!!
Groetjes Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Antonie,
Ja is vervelend de manier van doseren die jij moet gebruiken.. Erg jammer dat de apotheek dat niet voor je wil of kan doen.  :Frown:  
Elke begin is moeilijk en vergt enige aanpassing en gewenning dus ik hoop voor je dat de dwangmatigheid en het stressgevoel met verloop van tijd afneemt!
Als je je er echt niet goed bij voelt na een tijdje kan je het altijd nog aanpassen...
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Gabry,
Heel goed dat je je door de moeilijke periodes heen 'vecht' en je gevoelens kwijt kan in sporten! 
Jongeren gaan puberen, er veranderd voor je zoon vast een heleboel lichamelijk, geestelijk en sociaal dus dat vergt van hem ook aanpassing/gewenning en door onwetendheid kan dat nogal botsen met ouders. Op die leeftijd was ik een ras echte rebel, maar als ik daar nu op terug kijk zie ik in dat ik dingen anders had kunnen doen tegenover de mensen in mijn omgeving zoals mijn vader...
Op een rustige manier proberen te praten is in mijn optiek het beste... alhoewel dat niet altijd wil met een rebelse zoon... Veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gabry,

Jij ook veel sterkte! Je zegt steeds de goeie dingen en ik ga voorlopig door met de kapsules openbreken. Ik ben het met je eens dat ook ik niet terug wil naar een hogere dosering omdat ik liever een leven heb met ups en downs dan een afgevlakt gevoelsleven. Dat laatste is op de lange termijn zo funest voor je levensvreugde. Toch dacht ik van de week wel, stel je voor dat het leven met een lage dosering net iets beter verloopt dan een leven zonder helemaal geen medicijn? Heb jij dat weleens voor jezelf overwogen? Toen ik 37,5 mg gebruikte voelde ik me rustiger heb ik het idee, maar aan de andere kant volgde ik toen nog geen studie. Het kan dus best zijn dat het inderdaad zo is dat je moet leren om met ECHT gevoel om te gaan in stress-situaties. Ik denk uiteindelijk wel dat dat gewoon een feit is en daarom gaan we door zoals we bezig zijn. Ik vind het van jou knap dat jezelf al zover bent gekomen en iedere keer andere mensen weet op te beuren. Heel fijn! En sporten helpt mij ook. Ik heb een goeie crosstrainer aangeschaft en elke morgen sta ik daar 20 minuten op. Daarnaast doe ik nog een kwartier rek- en strekoefeningen en 1 x in de week yoga. Ik merk dat ik me hierdoor veel fitter voel en minder last heb van dipjes over dag! We zijn goed bezig ;-)
hartelijke groeten Antonie

----------


## gabry

@ luus
Rustig praten ja, dat werkt het best dat merk ik ook. Het komt beter aan op die manier. Bovendien weet ik dat het voor hem niet meevalt, ik begrijp dat en zeg dat ook tegen hem. En dat je als je terugkijkt misschien dingen anders had moeten doen met je vader, ik geloof eerder dat je er zelf op dat moment ook weinig aan kon doen, het is nu eenmaal een gegeven dat het er hectisch aan toe gaat in een puberbrein, het belangrijkste is denk ik dat ik vertrouwen blijf houden, en probeer rustig te blijven, al valt dat niet mee altijd!!!! Hij haalt soms het bloed onder mijn nagels vandaan. 1 troost, ik was net als jij ook rebels op die leeftijd maar ook dat is goed gekomen, dus dat hou ik me maar steeds voor ogen...heel erg bednkt voor je steun in ieder geval! Liefs Gabry

@ Antonie
Als voor jou blijkt dat een lage dosering veel steun biedt, en het werkt dan nog, zonder de vervelende bijwerkingen, waarom niet? Jij moet je goed voelen, jij moet met je zelf leven 24 uur per dag! Het zou een mooie oplossing zijn toch?
Voor mij is dat geen optie, ik wil er echt helemaal vanaf. Dat komt waarschijnlijk ook door de vele negatieve ervaringen en de info die ik heb verkregen over de AD de laatste maanden. Heb je toevallig RADAR gezien maandag? http://www.nu.nl/algemeen/2175164/ve...epressiva.html 
Voor mijn gevoel eindelijk een beetje erkenning voor al die mensen die al zo lang met klachten en bijwerkingen lopen. Blij ook dat het nu eindelijk eens naar buiten komt.

Trouwens wist je dat als je in een stress-situatie komt, je ontzettend veel calcium verbruikt, op het moment dat je dat gaat innemen in vloeibare vorm, dan voel je je heel snel rustiger. Werkt goed!

Dus jij bent ook aan het sporten! Goed hoor! Bij lichamelijke inspanning maak je een soort natuurlijke anti-depressiva aan, GOED BEZIG!
Weet je ongeveer op hoeveel mg. je nu zit? Het zal moeilijk zijn dat te beoordelen, met het openbreken van de capsule's. Ik ben echt blij voor je dat het zo goed gaat!
Sterkte! Gabry x

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Antonie,
Goed dat je het nog even aan wil kijken met afbouwen en als het teveel wordt kan je zoals Gabry zegt ook nog overwegen een lagere dosis te gebruiken...
Fijn dat sporten en rek- en stressoefeningen ervoor zorgen dat je je fitter voelt en je minder last hebt van dipjes! 
Ben net als Gabry ook benieuwd op hoeveel mg. je nu zit, maar dat zal wel moeilijk te beoordelen zijn met al dat korreltjes gepruts... 
Ik hoop dat je het zo vol kan houden met werk, studie en afbouwen zoals je nu doet! Heel veel succes!


@ Gabry,
Goede tip van dat calcium zeg! En ja sporten is een soort natuurlijke AD en het is zowiezo goed voor je lichaam en geest om een sport te doen!
Ja die uitzending van RADAR maandag heb ik ook gezien, net als vele anderen met mij, want ik hoor mensen erover praten in de supermarkt en sportschool... Echt goed dat er aandacht aan besteedt is! Het lijkt nu stukken bespreekbaarder  :Smile: 
Voor de mensen die de uitzending gemist hebben, op deze link kan je het alsnog bekijken; http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=10599240
Vertrouwen blijven houden in elkaar zodat er rustig en goed gepraat/overlegd kan worden is belangrijk, maar soms moeilijk! Scheelt dat je weet hoe je zelf was op die leeftijd en dat je begrip hebt voor alle veranderingen en daar op een zo goed mogelijke manier mee probeerd om te gaan  :Smile:  
Nog 1,5 maand afbouwen en dan ben je AD vrij.. lijkt de tijd ook sneller of langzamer te gaan met dat vooruitzicht?

Heel veel succes en sterkte allebei! En harstikke top dat jullie beide zulke doorzetters zijn met afbouwen!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ Luus

De tijd gaat voor mijn gevoel heel langzaam, echt de laatste loodjes...terwijl als ik terug kijk, het helemaal niet zo lang heeft geduurd, maar die laatste 6 weken de laatste 3mg....als ik die 6 weken optel, bij de rest heb ik er in totaal 42 weken over gedaan. Die laatste 6 stellen eigenlijk niks meer voor...
Ochja, ik woon in het zuiden van het land, de voorbereidingen voor carnaval zijn in volle gang, als dat weer eens voorbij is, gaat het hard. Even 5 dagen alle zorgen aan de kant (hoop ik) Wel een fijn gevoel deze lente/zomer zonder!!!

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Gabry en Luuss,

Na een paar dagen wikken en wegen ga ik toch eerst weer terug naar 37,5 mg. De dwangmatigheid is gewoon heel lastig en ik heb 2 keuzes of doorgaan met het geworstel of even stapje terug doen en terug naar 37,5 mg. Ik heb in vrij korte tijd al behoorlijk afgebouwd en vind het wel even goed zo. Een tijdje terug ging ik eigenlijk heel goed op 37,5 mg en ik wil dat eerst weer even terug. Ga uiteindelijk wel helemaal afbouwen, maar ik wil het dan beter aanpakken. Dat gepruts met het openbreken van de kapsules is ten eerste lastig maar ten tweede krijg je teveel schommelingen doordat je niet exact kunt afmeten wat eruit moet. Dat werkt dus niet, merk ik. Ik heb Radar ook gezien en het is fijn dat er openheid van zaken komt! Iedereen moet dan zijn weg zoeken om goed met e de medicijnen om te gaan of om af te bouwen. Bedankt voor jullie steun. groetjes Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,
Ja is vaak zo dat de laatste loodjes het langst lijkt te duren...
Ja jullie in het zuiden vieren volop carnaval, dat is hier in het noorden wel anders helaas  :Frown:  Ik las van Celest dat er veel verschillende activiteiten zijn... ga jij ook naar bepaalde dingen toe en ook verkleed??
Hopelijk geeft het carnaval vieren en sporten je genoeg afleiding en kan jij een AD vrije lente/zomer ingaan! Heel veel succes met de laatste loodjes!

@ Antonie,
Jammer dat je een lastige keuze moest maken, maar wel goed dat je voor jezelf besloten hebt even een stapje terug te doen zodat je je kan focussen op je werk en je studie zonder al dat gepruts, de dwangmatigheid en/of de stress! Wees trots op jezelf dat je het geprobeerd hebt en op een rustiger moment kan je altijd nog besluiten te gaan afbouwen op een hopelijk betere manier! Ik hoop voor je dat de apotheek de volgende keer als je wilt stoppen/afbouwen hun medewerking geeft om die capsules voor jou op maat te maken (daar hebben ze de middelen voor, dus moeten ze daar maar de tijd voor maken vind ik!) zodat jij niet hoeft te prusten met die dingen! Heel veel sterkte en succes!
Zeker fijn dat er door de uitzending van Radar meer openheid van zaken is omtrend AD!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ luus,
Ja, hier ligt het even 5 dagen plat haha! Ik heb voor elke dag een andere out-fit, er zijn veel activiteiten, zoals optochten enz. Ik ga vrijdag t/m dinsdag is de bedoeling, en dan vooral s'avonds, de hele dag hou ik niet vol!

@ Antonie,

Ik was al bang dat het een heel gedoe zou gaan worden. Het vervelende is dat het blijkbaar niet mogelijk is de efexor op maat te maken, ze zijn toch time-released?
In elk geval is het al een hele prestatie op de 37.5 te komen, ik ben trots op je!!

Geef het de tijd, even een time-out, geef jezelf de rust.

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,

Ow leuk dat je voor elke dag een andere outfit hebt! Als wat ga je allemaal verkleed? Ja een hele dag feestvieren en activiteiten doen is ook veel... In elk geval veel plezier gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Luuss en Gabry,

Bedankt voor je jullie reacties. Altijd fijn! Even rust in de tent hier. Dat gepruts met die kapsules is niet de beste manier en ik ga me beraden om het anders aan te pakken, maar voorlopig even niet. Het gekke is dat ik vrijwel direct merk dat ik weer andere dosering krijg. Dwangmatige gedachten zijn minder maar voel me ook tegelijkertijd weer wat down...over een aantal weken kan ik pas echt zeggen hoe ik me er bij voel, maar wil eerst even rust. Gabry, geniet van je carnaval en ga maar even lekker uit je dak! Het is goed om af en toe ook even alles los te laten en lekker gek te doen.
Veel plezier en tot laters. Antonie.

----------


## gabry

@ Antonie

Wai goan hier in het deurense es efkes flink de blumkes buite zette !!!!
D'r is naw immal gin schônerre val dan carnaval!
Alaaf!!!

M.a.w. We gaan hier in deurne eens even flink de bloemetjes buiten zetten.
Er is nu eenmaal geen aangenamere val dan carnaval!

Hou het rustig, denk aan jezelf.
Liefs Gabry

----------


## bethie

ik ben het programma de weg terug ook tegengekomen, alleen werken de voedingssupplementen ook, want ze zijn duur.

En kan je ook een begleider krijgen daar?

----------


## gabry

Hoi Bethie,

De supplementen werken precies zoals ze beloven. Ik had het zonder het programma zeker niet gelukt. Ik ben over 30 dagen klaar, ik zit nu op 2 mg.

Carola is de persoon die mensen uit het programma begeleidt. Ze is daarin erg betrokken en zal er alles aan doen om je erdoor te krijgen, ik heb enorm veel steun aan haar gehad.Voorl in het begin is het aftasten hoe je reageert op de supplementen, zij zorgt dan samen met jou hoe je zo snel mogelijk stabiel wordt. Je kunt haar bellen dat is goed geregeld.

Op de site van DWT staat heel veel info.
Als je vragen hebt hoor ik het graag.
Veel succes, Gabry.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Antonie,
Neem de tijd, zorg goed voor jezelf en als je je rustiger en goed voelt kan je altijd nog verder kijken naar een andere manier van afbouwen  :Smile: 
Hopelijk voel je je inmiddels wat rustiger en wat minder down  :Smile:  

@ Gabry,
Hopelijk was het carnaval vieren leuk en gaf het de nodige afleiding  :Wink:  Die 30 dagen zijn hopelijk zo om en dan kan jij met een schone lei verder! Heel veel succes!

@ Bethie,
Ben je aan het kijken welke manier van afbouwen jij wilt gaan doen? 
Hopelijk heb je wat aan de info van Gabry  :Smile:  Heel veel succes!

----------


## bethie

Hoi gabry,

Ik kan op de site niks vinden van contactpersonen enz. Hoe kan ik i contact komen met carola?

Dank.

Bethie




> Hoi Bethie,
> 
> De supplementen werken precies zoals ze beloven. Ik had het zonder het programma zeker niet gelukt. Ik ben over 30 dagen klaar, ik zit nu op 2 mg.
> 
> Carola is de persoon die mensen uit het programma begeleidt. Ze is daarin erg betrokken en zal er alles aan doen om je erdoor te krijgen, ik heb enorm veel steun aan haar gehad.Voorl in het begin is het aftasten hoe je reageert op de supplementen, zij zorgt dan samen met jou hoe je zo snel mogelijk stabiel wordt. Je kunt haar bellen dat is goed geregeld.
> 
> Op de site van DWT staat heel veel info.
> Als je vragen hebt hoor ik het graag.
> Veel succes, Gabry.

----------


## gabry

@ Bethie ik heb je een privé-bericht gestuurd, succes Groetjes Gabry

----------


## antidepressiever

Beste Gabry,
Zou je mij ook de informatie kunnen sturen, en dan met name de gegevens van Carola? Na een jaar bezig te zijn via zowel het reguliere (huisarts, psych, ggz) kanaal als alternatief (mesoloog etc), wil ik zo graag van de medicatie af! Heel erg bedankt. Heb je ook een mailtje gestuurd met mijn email adres, ben nieuw op deze site en moet het allemaal nog een beetje ontdekken. Groetjes, Kim

----------


## gabry

Hoi Kim ik heb je inmiddels een bericht gestuurd naar je prive-mail adres, ik hoop dat je daar de info vindt die je zocht,

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,

Heel fijn dat jij deze info doorstuurt aan de mensen die het nodig hebben/erom vragen en dat je jou ervaringen deelt!
Ik hoop dat je je nog steeds goed voelt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## gabry

@ luuss,

Het gaat nog steeds echt goed met me, geen ontwenningsverschijnselen niks nada, ik ben nu 20 dagen clean.

Ik hoop dat anderen wat aan mijn info hebben.

Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,

Super dat je inmiddels 24 dagen clean bent, je geen ontwenningsverschijnselen hebt gehad en je je nog steeds echt goed voelt!
Ik weet wel zeker dat anderen wat aan jou info hebben  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------

